# Signature Guitar Co.



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

I just found a very cool project that consists of rare Signature Guitar Co. legacy & Lasido built parts.

First up is a Signature Odyssey body built by Lasido:
- Limewood (Alder family)
- Carved Top
- HSS
This one will see a refin...not sure what the plan will be yet.









Second is a custom reverse Jackson neck also built by Lasido:
- Aluminum side dots 
- Flame rock Maple, no scarf joint.
- Dark ebony FB w/ MOP dots









Third is a Schaller Floyd...which was installed by the previous owner and is btw thankfully correct for the Signatures.









Last but not least, I also landed some NOS Evans pickups, also correct for Signatures.
Theses are no longer in production...


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

The last Lasdio resurection project I did a while back for a buddy...very same type of neck on this one, only it was a regular righty w/ the aluminum dots...:thumbsup 









This will definitely make for a fun historic mutt restomod project and when she's done, she will joint the rest of the family


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Almost ready for finish...a bit more sanding and prep to do.
I managed to find a full set of white Evans pickups for this badboy.
You can see the rough sample colour in the last pic.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

that's pretty cool looking mate..


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Here she is stained

A bit more work and the clear goes on next :thumbsup


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

Oooh I like that blue. That's gonna look cool with the white pickups.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

should look pretty good man...i've got a nice baretta Kramer neck that would look pretty good on that body..


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Here is the mockup
Clear tomorrow...


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice axe. Make sure your bridge anchors are secure. I've seen them pop out of a Signature before during a bend. The axe was toast after that.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

I also really like that blue. Can't wait for you to post more pictures.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

This is after a few shots of clear...a few more before she gets to fully cure for a few weeks...


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Almost done...mock up before buffing...:toast


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

You are definitely going to have to give a tone report on this little beastie.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Awesome looking colour, it will be nice to see the finished pics.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Almost done...just waiting on a switch :zzz:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Looking real good. lofu


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Thats nice... I like the pick up choice... nice color for the stain too.


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

looks great xbolt :smile:

How are these Signature guitars? Can you describe how they feel (ie. neck and body)?

I might look into finding one. :wink:


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

The older bolt on necks are a medium C neck, the later ones are a thinner almost Ibanez thin both with R2 nuts.

The necktrhoughs are smaller C with an R1 nut, very narrow. A bit like a Nightswan...:smilie_flagge17:

Body is Alder and are real nice, wider with the carved tops.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

This one is finally done :food-smiley-004:
Here she is with the rest of the kids


----------

